# Terrormaster is back...



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all - just wanted to drop in and say that Terrormaster is back in the game. Life has just been crazy this year. 

February saw the passing of my father whom I owe much of my inspiration in life to. He fought the hard battle against cancer for five years even when his doctors only gave him five months. He is missed but no longer in pain so he rests peacefully.

After that it's just been one thing after the other juggling work, home, and other personal projects. Alas here we are in May so I need to put my Halloween hat on and start planning what I'm gonna do in my lawn to scare the bejezus out of the neighborhood again.

It's good to be back.

-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your fathers passing.

But I'm glad to see you back here in action!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome back TM..
my condolences to you...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey TM, welcome home! I'm sorry to hear the news also. Man what a fighter he was! Okay, so what's the plan then?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the condolences all.

Been rethinking my theme. I invested a lot in a graveyard last year so I want to carry some of that forward but into a new theme. Was originally leaning towards a whole pirate kinda thing. But now after listening to Nox Arcana's new CD, Grimm Tales, I'm leaning heavily towards faeries, witches, and dark magic. Track 9, Conjuration, is a nice twist on the MacBeth witches - the words are different but the same general tone. So I'm thinking a fae twist on the stirring cauldron witch.

-TM


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

sorry to hear of your loss, but welcome back netherless.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad TM... condolences and well wishes to you and your family.

So if you've back-burnered the pirate theme, I guess you don't need tentacles anymore. Of course a writhing big fat vine would be almost the same thing... an Earth-tentacle, as it were...


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Back*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I, too, send condolences for your loss. 

But I also welcome you back to the forum.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Revenant said:


> So if you've back-burnered the pirate theme, I guess you don't need tentacles anymore. Of course a writhing big fat vine would be almost the same thing... an Earth-tentacle, as it were...


Yah, living roots and vines - liking the sound of that... Will fit in nicely with the dark forest hollow, winter faeries (yes I've read too much Dresden), witches, and dark earthen magicks.

-TM


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Terrormaster!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Back


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your father's passing, and welcome back.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, that happend to me in 2006. So I know where you are coming from. Actually today is the anniversy of my mother's passing. My mom was my best friend and i miss her so. Then three months afterwards my now ex-wife wanted a divorce. She had had enough of my Halloween crap and after hearing that we might be put on "What's up with this really haunted house(whatever)" she decided that was it. You would have thought that she could have given me time to greave but she didn't.

Anyway, sorry for taking the spotlight. And I of course am sorry for your loss.


----------

